# EMS Movie from 2007



## imurphy (Sep 16, 2009)

This is ACTUALLY real (as per IMDB!)

http://paramedictv.ems1.com/Clip.aspx?key=72FEFB98D39969F8


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 16, 2009)

I've watched this one, It's not that funny.

It reminded me off a crappy, EMS version of Super Troopers.


----------



## exodus (Sep 17, 2009)

Just watched it! I lol'd!!!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I've watched this one, It's not that funny.
> 
> It reminded me off a crappy, EMS version of Super Troopers.



I'd say +1 but there were no midget staties in Super Troopers. Heck with it, +1, it is a crappy version of super troopers.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 17, 2009)

dear god that looks like a crappy movie.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 17, 2009)

fiddlesticks said:


> dear god that looks like a crappy movie.



It is.

10char


----------



## NJN (Sep 17, 2009)

Well meow, you have to think about the poor schmuck who produced that travesty. Meow, we must all have a moment of silence to mourn all the brain cells killed by super troopers knockoffs, starting right meow.....................................................and ending meow

Now i will continue jumping from tree to tree all nimbly bimbly.


----------



## imurphy (Sep 17, 2009)

I watched about 25 minutes of it. 

I thouroughly agree.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought this film on DVD at Best Buy. I really didn't think it was all that funny. And I'm one who just falls down laughing at good films. Just didn't have any oomph to it.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 18, 2009)

NJN said:


> Well meow, you have to think about the poor schmuck who produced that travesty. Meow, we must all have a moment of silence to mourn all the brain cells killed by super troopers knockoffs, starting right meow.....................................................and ending meow
> 
> Now i will continue jumping from tree to tree all nimbly bimbly.



Will you continue drinking milk from a saucer?  Or will you continue eating mice?


----------



## nomofica (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an A+ in CPR. LOL


I'm usually not one to agree with reviews, so I'll give 'er a try. I like stupid movies anyways.


----------

